# Ridgid Spring Promotion



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

If your looking to make a purchase, this may help.

https://cdn2.ridgid.com/Media/Defau...8-acfa-c2f10fad8554/2015 Spring Promotion.pdf

Mark


----------

